# Anyone try Coffee Compass Greens?



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

just wondering if anyone has tried any of the Coffee Compass green beans. They've got and offer on at the moment - 3kg for £20 - although they don't give much detail apart from country of origin..


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have tried in the past and the quality is very good, don't be put off by the price, is a part of them just being listed as Brasil etc.

The green version of the mystery bean can also be exceptional even though you have no idea where it came from and the greens of the regular offerings are ideal for the smaller roaster, their Cuban last year was exceptional.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, I've just ordered some Guatemalan, Honduran and Brazil Pulped Natural - 3kg of each - with Coffee forums discount came in at £56 + postage - which is very reasonable - lets see what it's like...

Cheers Phil


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Well that was quick...9kg of greens have arrived


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Beeroclock said:


> Well that was quick...9kg of greens have arrived


How were they?


----------



## mattpitts74 (Nov 22, 2012)

This seems like a good buy, where do I find the discount code?


----------



## Mattius2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I didn't get on with mine - haven't ordered subsequently. Can't remember exactly why didn't think the quality was up to much. Your batch may vary...


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

I got some of the 3 for £20 a few months ago and the quality is excellent. I was a bit dubious about the price but they're the best value small quantity greens I've found. When I got the roast right for the Sumatran there were even some notes of blueberries coming through which according to Rob Hoos means that the beans are extremely good quality.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I've had mixed results so far, with best coming from the Brazil Natural Pulped. I have also got some Honduran and Guatemalan.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I recently got the African selection which is 5 bags of 500g greens for £30 + postage. I was able to specify which ones I wanted. One was sold out so they substituted a "special" Ugandan which is not available on the website.

I have found these greens to be of really excellent quality and have got some stunning roasts from them.

Communication is prompt as is postage. Will most definitely use again.


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

I've found it easier to get good results with Brazilian beans in general. It might be due to them being less dense so easier to get an even roast.



Beeroclock said:


> I've had mixed results so far, with best coming from the Brazil Natural Pulped. I have also got some Honduran and Guatemalan.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm having some great results with an Indonesian Volcanic Java.


----------

